# Got Chamberbitter in my yard



## jim1959 (Aug 19, 2019)

Hi all,

I've got Chamberbitter (little mimosa looking weed) sprouting up all over my yard. I've read about pre-emergence and post-emergence spraying.

I don't have a spray rig and was wondering if there was something in granule form that I could spread over the yard to knock this stuff out?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

Search for granular Atrazine for a post and pre emergent and Isoxaben for a pre emergent.


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

No expensive spraying equipment needed when starting out. 
You can buy a gallon sprayer at your local big box/Amazon for $10-12.
And you always have the hose-end applicators.


----------



## jim1959 (Aug 19, 2019)

Thanks for the advice. I'll check into those items and methods of spraying.


----------

